# DIY Light Stand



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I had trouble deciding if I should put this in here or in the DIY Section. Decided it would be more useful here.

I have clip on work lights I got from Lowes with CFLs. I didn't like clipping them to the back of the tank and it was hard to get even coverage over the entire tank. So I made an adjustable light stand. I still need to paint it.

All parts were left overs from other home improvement projects so it didn't cost me any thing to do this and it took just a couple hours.


















This shows the construction I used to provide stability to the stand









Adjustments in height are made by retracting the adjustable curtain rod and re-extending the rod at new location. I used a paddle bit to drill holes every 2 inches, lights can be adjusted to sit almost directly on the top of the tank up to one foot above the tank.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

like the setup!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> like the setup!


thanks, I forgot to mention I plan on replacing the clips with silver chain and hooks at some point.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Those clips are very strong...but ya, anytime there's electricity and water close to each other, better to be safe. Maybe just tying a knot around those handles with a string will be enough...it looks real good!


----------



## Tony F (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking real good, nice job!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> Those clips are very strong...but ya, anytime there's electricity and water close to each other, better to be safe. Maybe just tying a knot around those handles with a string will be enough...it looks real good!


yeh speaking of which....

While I was working on this I had one of the lights I was using to figure out the heights unclipped from the back of the tank, I sat it face down on the top of the aquarium. And as you can see its an acrylic tank so two openings in the top. Well I was moving wires out of the way so I could test the wood part of the stand on the left side of the tank and I pulled that loose light off the top and into the tank! :icon_eek:

I quickly pulled it out, turned it off and unplugged it. It was on when it went in, but went out as soon as it hit the water. Turns out the bulb cracked from what I assume was going from being hot to suddenly much colder from the water. I was afraid electrocuted my fish, but they all seem fine this morning.

I disassembled the light last night and dried everything out and replaced the bulb and tested it and it worked so thats good news as well. 

But it certainly could have been dangerous for me and the fish, I'd say everyone was lucky.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Dropping lights into one's tank happens far more than any would like to admit. It happened to me a few weeks ago with that 30 Breeder of mine and a T5HO light.

Anyway glad to hear you are ok and the fish too... Could have been bad with our natural reaction to reach and grab for things that we drop or are falling near us. It part of our innate protective nature.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Two words.. zip ties. You get the idea.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> Two words.. zip ties. You get the idea.


that would definitely secure the lights, but I ultimately want a cleaner look so thats why Im planning on chain and hooks. Probably use something like These
or
These


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

kamikazi said:


> I quickly pulled it out, turned it off and unplugged it.


i hope u just wrote that backwards, u should have unplugged it, then taken it out of tank. ur lucky u didnt get zapped.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

jreich said:


> i hope u just wrote that backwards, u should have unplugged it, then taken it out of tank. ur lucky u didnt get zapped.


nope not backwards....I grabbed the dry part of the wire and pulled the light straight up and out. but, you are right dangerous situation like I said and thankfully fish and myself were lucky.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

indeed!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Plant ID*

Nice. What plant is that above the water line. Are the suspension rods threaded into wood?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

AirstoND said:


> Nice. What plant is that above the water line. Are the suspension rods threaded into wood?


I believe that plant is what is known as pothos, sort of a vine and sprouted roots in two weeks and now I'm got roots almost reaching the substrate. 

No the large end of the rod is very tight fit. the narrow end slides more easily.

I thought about getting a rubber washer to put on the end just to reduce the chances of the rod sliding out.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Dropping the light in the water could have been bad. I did that once at the fish store back in MI. I tried to grab it on the way down but gravity was faster than I was. I got zapped pretty good for a few seconds. My arm didn't feel right for about a day after the incident.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Wingsdlc said:


> ... I tried to grab it on the way down but gravity was faster than I was. I got zapped pretty good for a few seconds. My arm didn't feel right for about a day after the incident.


An example of our natural reaction to reach and grab for things that we drop or are falling near us. It part of our innate protective nature.

Glad to know you made out OK could have been a lot worse if your feet were in standing water.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------

